# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  wow - what is that Ralph davis snake ?

## JibbaJabba

Looks tunning ..

----------


## steveboos

There are numerous threads on this exact subject, he hasn't released to genetics yet, but if you read all his birthing records from 1999, you would know.

----------


## joepythons

> Looks tunning ..


He calls it flatline  :Razz:

----------


## bman123

Who cares anymore, the original wow factor wore off pretty fast for me. It's gonna cost $900,000 anyways LOL. I can't stand when people do that crap, just say what it is. He is obviously the first to produce it so just take the credit and fill in the rest of the herpers with the genetics...

----------

creaturelover92 (07-30-2011)

----------


## Jsprofera

I'd sincerely say it's gotta be not only Super pastel (because of the colors) Clown (because of the head pattern) and Genetic stripe (self explanatory)...but I could be wrong.

----------


## MitsuMike

> I'd sincerely say it's gotta be not only Super pastel (because of the colors) Clown (because of the head pattern) and Genetic stripe (self explanatory)...but I could be wrong.


There is spider in there.......well I think so

----------


## MikeV

I think Ralph calls it a Flateline because when you look at it your heart flatlines

----------


## MS2

> I'd sincerely say it's gotta be not only Super pastel (because of the colors) Clown (because of the head pattern) and Genetic stripe (self explanatory)...but I could be wrong.


That was my exact thought when I saw it too. But being that it's Ralph Davis, it's probably got alittle more to it than that.

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Ralph always has something up his sleeve :Good Job:

----------


## twitch

desert reduced killerclown^^

----------


## lilbit

> desert reduced killerclown^^


x2

----------


## JibbaJabba

> I think Ralph calls it a Flateline because when you look at it your heart flatlines


You mean when you look at the price tag  :Smile: 

Personally I don't like the whole "I don't tell you what it is" thing - NERD does the same really .. I guess its just part of the game though  :Please:

----------


## stevenkeogh

Ralph doesn't produce snakes the way Kevin does.
Ralph's combos are not 5, 6, 7... genes.
I'm going to go with Enchi, Lesser, Clown.
Maybe not but that's what it looks like to me.
-Steven

----------


## kellysballs

> There are numerous threads on this exact subject, he hasn't released to genetics yet, but if you read all his birthing records from 1999, you would know.


I did it dosen't look like an albino, axanthic or ringer to me. What did I miss?

----------


## TessadasExotics

> Ralph doesn't produce snakes the way Kevin does.
> Ralph's combos are not 5, 6, 7... genes.
> I'm going to go with Enchi, Lesser, Clown.
> Maybe not but that's what it looks like to me.
> -Steven


I bet you that Ralph has combos with 5, 6, 7... genes. I think that one of the biggest differences is that they each have there own unique flavors and I think that maybe Ralph keeps better records of what he's creating. Not for sure but it seams like Kevin just throws stuff together and doesn't keep very accurate records. Who knows it could just be a front that Kevin puts up. Besides they can't tell every one what every thing is or has in it. Those are secrets of the trade.
Most businesses take secrets of the trade very serious.

----------


## sosa

he made 3 of them this season

----------


## dreese88

> Who cares anymore, the original wow factor wore off pretty fast for me. It's gonna cost $900,000 anyways LOL. I can't stand when people do that crap, just say what it is. He is obviously the first to produce it so just take the credit and fill in the rest of the herpers with the genetics...





> You mean when you look at the price tag 
> 
> Personally I don't like the whole "I don't tell you what it is" thing - NERD does the same really .. I guess its just part of the game though


Why do they do it? So people won't come through in a few years and produce 30 of these animals that they put some much work into and control the market on and crash prices. I get that people like to own all these snakes, but as collectors we have to respect that these people do this for a living and do need to make money to keep popping out these absolutely ridiculous animals. Do I wish they'd reveal everything...of course I do, but I respect they're business(a smart one at that) to not do such.

----------

ace_singapore (12-09-2010),_jkobylka_ (11-30-2010),_LGL_ (12-28-2010),vegastoy (07-06-2011)

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

I actually like the fact that Ralph keeps stuff under wraps.. Ever heard of theft in this business?..It happens. I dont blame anyone for keeping things on the DL

----------


## gcanibe

> I'd sincerely say it's gotta be not only Super pastel (because of the colors) Clown (because of the head pattern) and Genetic stripe (self explanatory)...but I could be wrong.


_ I Will Add Desert_   :Good Job:

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

Personally I don't see super pastel in there. I'm going to go with g stripe x desert x clown.

----------


## Rebecca Lindberg

desert butter genetic stripe clown

----------


## TheReptileEnthusiast

I dont think ther is g-stripe in there. Desert clown and pastel clown has already been done and would thus be easy to combine. The desert clown has basically the same back pattern without the reduced head pattern. Pastel would turn up the yellow and pastel clowns have the reduced head pattern as well. 
I think if someone had produced a G-stripe clown we would have seen that double recessive up for sale before this.

----------


## don15681

enchi, desert, clown

----------


## sookieball

would a killerbee het clown x killerbee het clown be possible? 
or maybe a enchi-bee het.?

----------


## Russ Lawson

It looks like what a bumblebee clown should look like imo considering what the spider clown looks like: http://www.worldofballpythons.com/morphs/clown-spider/

I guess there could be something else in it, but that's what I think it is.

----------


## alan1

super enchi, pastel, clown?

----------


## MarkieJ

Google "champagne pastel calico ball python" and you will get an animal with a stripe similar to the one in the video (minus the neon yellow color).  Hmmmm....

----------


## seeya205

> It looks like what a bumblebee clown should look like imo considering what the spider clown looks like: http://www.worldofballpythons.com/morphs/clown-spider/
> 
> I guess there could be something else in it, but that's what I think it is.


You're right!  The spider clown's pattern looks really close but without the yellow.  Maybe it is a super pastel spider clown!  That yellow is really intense!

----------


## Russ Lawson

> You're right!  The spider clown's pattern looks really close but without the yellow.  Maybe it is a super pastel spider clown!  That yellow is really intense!


Eh, I'm thinking no on the super. The black is too dark. Were it super pastel in there I'd expect it to be a quite faded grey, and the yellow to be lighter.

----------


## LotsaBalls

Fire Pastel Super Enchi Clown (or spider)

----------


## BHR2010

> Why do they do it? So people won't come through in a few years and produce 30 of these animals that they put some much work into and control the market on and crash prices. I get that people like to own all these snakes, but as collectors we have to respect that these people do this for a living and do need to make money to keep popping out these absolutely ridiculous animals. Do I wish they'd reveal everything...of course I do, but I respect they're business(a smart one at that) to not do such.


well put

----------


## Subdriven

Look at BHB's ad on fauna or other sites...   he has a simular one there.   It is just a different color.   And I have seen clowns that are bread for reduced pattern have close the that stripe by it's self.  SO I'm guessing.......

Reduced pattern clown, enchi and desert.  But I still don't think that would get that yellow..  blah...




I WANT TO KNOW!! :Please:  :Please:  :Please:

----------


## LotsaBalls

Look at worldofballpythons.com/morphs at the fire pastel super enchi. Add in spider.

----------


## sookieball

i wonder if he'll trade my kindey and half my liver for that creature!?  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job: 

i dont drink and i ..... ok i drink but im young... ger..

----------


## Mrgbb

okay so i was looking around for something that has that really intense banana yellow in it and i just realized that the dreamsicle that ralph produced also has that yellow in it soooo is there any possible way that he could have thrown a dreamsicle into the mix?

----------


## J.Bradley

> okay so i was looking around for something that has that really intense banana yellow in it and i just realized that the dreamsicle that ralph produced also has that yellow in it soooo is there any possible way that he could have thrown a dreamsicle into the mix?


I was thinking dreamsicle and the calider

----------


## Mrgbb

yea forget dreamsicle.... i just looked at some hatchling dreamsicles and there like a crazy neon orange its nuts.... idk whatit is but ralph has been working with alot of deserts... and he finally produced his very first super stripe so maybe he got some stripe in there.... idk hopefully he posts a vid soon! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Subdriven

This thread better not die out..   lol..   once someone has info they need to post it HERE! :Good Job:

----------


## DemmBalls

How about...Banana Spider Clown?   :Confused:   Does Ralph even work with Banana's?

----------


## mainbutter

Bananas leave so little black in the pattern, I doubt there is any banana in there.

----------


## Sarin

Enchi or Desert Spider Clown would be my guess.. But who knows what Ralph really has working over there.

----------


## mhirwin34

Had to join to throw out my idea, if you go and look at his calider on youtube it has the same style striping so my guess it

Calico Spider with maybe a super pastel with some clown in there?

----------


## adamjeffery

> enchi, desert, clown


im guessing super enchi super pastel spider clown. if not spider then desert for sure. we will all have to wait and find out.
if they all told the recipe then every mom and pop would be selling them next year. i am glad they dont spoil it all. keeps it interesting.
adam jeffery

----------


## TheReptileEnthusiast

LOL, yeah, evey mom and pop that happen to have two snakes of opposite sex with all those genes that are both het clown will be producing them next year. Getting all those codom genes combined with a recessive gene is no small undertaking.

----------


## xcell28

I would say a super banana clown?? havent heard of any one producing a super banana.....

----------


## sho220

> if they all told the recipe then every mom and pop would be selling them next year.


lol...doubtful...

----------


## liled17847

im thinking platty,butter clown(reduced pattern clown or like pastl lavender reduced pattern clown and butter ? <----- this is the _____flatline______

----------


## nickmetherd

Desert Super Banana Bird Eater.......Clutch #58 in 2007 Birthing Records.

----------


## Sloanreptiles

There is NO Desert in there, we talked with a couple other breeders who talked with Ralph and he wouldn't tell what it was but he said there is no Desert in there.  :Good Job:  I'm thinking it's an Enchi Clown with another gene on top that he just proved out.  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Subdriven

This would be a sweet way to bring out some new morph.   :Smile:   look what you could do with a .....  !

----------


## adamjeffery

> lol...doubtful...


you say doubtful.....i stand by what i said. maybe my wordage of mom and pop isnt correct. when i say mom and pop im talking all us small time breeders that have a bunch of ingredients that just need to be put together in the right recipe..
and maybe not next year but in a couple years..easily
adam jeffery

----------


## Dragon Queen

All I can say is WOW!  That is one amazing snake.  I don't know about the morphs enough to even venture a guess.

----------


## TheReptileEnthusiast

> you say doubtful.....i stand by what i said. maybe my wordage of mom and pop isnt correct. when i say mom and pop im talking all us small time breeders that have a bunch of ingredients that just need to be put together in the right recipe..
> and maybe not next year but in a couple years..easily
> adam jeffery


You said 'next year', and that is what is doubtful. Even a couple years is impossible if you only have the 'ingredients'. Let's say his snake is just a pastel desert clown. You have a pastel female and a desert female both BREEDER size, and a male clown. You could produce pastel het clowns and desert het clowns your first year, but your female won't be ready for two more seasons minimum, that puts you to 3 years if everything goes perfect. This is assuming it is just a pastel desert clown. If there is hypo or another recessive gene in there, then it really gets time consuming.

The only small breeders that could do it next year would be someone with a pastel clown or het and a desert het clown, both breeder size. There just are not that many desert het clowns out there. The only codom het clown that is fairly common and in the collection of many small breeders is the pastel het clown.

----------


## BAMReptiles

> okay so i was looking around for something that has that really intense banana yellow in it and i just realized that the dreamsicle that ralph produced also has that yellow in it soooo is there any possible way that he could have thrown a dreamsicle into the mix?


that is an albino, this animal clearly has black on it.....

----------


## BAMReptiles

> I would say a super banana clown?? havent heard of any one producing a super banana.....


because its dominant already

----------


## LotsaBalls

Well if its a new morph, then there's no reason to hold out on telling what's in it.

----------


## LotsaBalls

No word yet?

----------


## musclebabe

Thumbs up to ralph! Hope he gets alot for it!

----------


## Mrgbb

okay somebody told me what it is... hes also a big breeder and he said he heard this from ralph himself. he said its a  

BUMBLE BEE CLOWN.

sorry i cant tell you who told me but thats what he said. :Cool:  :Very Happy:

----------


## spitzu

> desert reduced killerclown^^


I was leaning towards that direction too.  It's way too bright to be just a bee clown.  Either desert bee, or desert pastel clown.

----------


## Denial

im not believing its just a bumblebee clown i think its way to reduced and way to bright

----------


## Failshed

Pastel Enchi Clown.

or

Super Pastel Enchi Clown.

----------

h00blah (01-28-2012)

----------


## Mrgbb

> im not believing its just a bumblebee clown i think its way to reduced and way to bright


 well im just going by what my buddy said that ralph told him. i didnt believe him at first either but he swears on it. 
so i guess were just gunna have to find out when ralph tells the world. 

my guess was desert bee clown at first....

----------


## jason_ladouceur

> because its dominant already


this might not be confirmed yet.  there has been more than one claim of producing a super form of banana by a couple of different people.  this one for example...
http://www.vpi.com/brag/possable_super_banana

----------


## mainbutter

There is no way that this snake has desert anything in it.  The yellows are all wrong.

----------


## Failshed

> There is no way that this snake has desert anything in it.  The yellows are all wrong.


I completely agree.

----------


## T&C Exotics

check out clutch 57 from 2007 that will tell you exactly what is in it. Takes one more thing to make flatline just one and I have already said what it is.

----------


## LotsaBalls

> check out clutch 57 from 2007 that will tell you exactly what is in it. Takes one more thing to make flatline just one and I have already said what it is.


Typo clutch "58". I think you have something there. Banana Bird Eater Clown.

----------


## T&C Exotics

yea that's what I meant lol. Sorry just woke up not to long ago and I am a little sick.

----------


## LotsaBalls

So, that (if it's right) brings me back to why keep genetics a secret if it's some new morph thing. That kinda voids the every mom and pop breeder would make them theory.

----------


## musclebabe

hes keeping the genetics a secret

----------


## Brock Wagner

What if it is a Bumblebee Clown?   Wouldn't that be something.

Brock

----------


## EchoPyrex

This snake is by far one of the most beautiful snake morphs I've ever seen. Hopefully one day he will let the world know what it is. Ralph Davis, you are one lucky man.

----------


## Jared2608

That's actually the coolest snake I've ever seen, Flat Line makes sense, cos that's what your heart does when you hear it's almost a million dollars!!!

----------


## reptile_republic

let me guess, clown (shown in the head), desert (pattern), super enchi n pastel (bright yellow color , and fire. 

what a amazing snake

----------


## asta

Is that a flatline as well??

----------


## spitzu

No, look at the head.  That one clearly has champagne in it, I think.

----------


## Orlandoflor

if you guys cought that than good for you lol and yeah no clown in the pic above look at the head!!!

----------


## LotsaBalls

Nothing??

----------


## bman123

I bet ralph doesnt even know what all is in that thing

----------

